# Whut whut!



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey everyone! Been a minute! How is everyone? Cant wait to lurk around and see how some of my favorite online friends and their dogs are doing! 

Welp, Ill share some pictures of my mutt.. Bear if you dont know him and if you do, now you get to see him kind of grown up!

Here is my Shmeebs! If you arent sure if you know him, I am sure those ears will help ya!









Eatin some bread









Failing at catching 









Oh, he is 100% PMR fed.. 









Still puts up with me making him look stupid









He can do this even though he is scared









Idk, I think his neck is funny in this one









He doesnt approve of salads









He is still a badass, act like you know









One random of the BF's dog, Turbo









Annnnnnnd thats all for now folks! Look forward to chatting and stuff


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ahh snap, time to GTFO, Pookie is here!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great pics Pookie! Thanks for this evenings laugh.

Joe


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Pook! We are able to communicate again, at last. LOL.

Bear looks _awesome_!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: welcome back Pookie


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Such a beautiful boy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad to see u pop back in! Bear is such a lovable blue mutt!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

and now I gotta go lurk and see if I can find some new pictures of Pinks lovely dogs


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

...and I promise I will kind of try a little to stay out of trouble :angel:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ha! I know your name from various facebook groups, I didn't know you were on here so that clearly means you need to come by more often! Welcome back!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I honestly forgot about this forum, and thought I was banned for some odd reason lol I will be around now for sure though!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

dog looks great!! Way to keep em in shape


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank ya! Lots of good food, running and some light drag work


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Pookie! I had no idea you were on here! LOL! I was the one who asked you about the PMR suggestions on fb  it's nice to see your dog! Is he your only one? He is in great shape!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Bear honestly looks like a sibling or relative of my 10 month old female. How old is he? I too live In Arizona (PV) if you're nearby we should have the pups meet sometime!! :roll:


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Wb. dog looks stunning .


Thank ya 



::::COACH:::: said:


> Hey Pookie! I had no idea you were on here! LOL! I was the one who asked you about the PMR suggestions on fb  it's nice to see your dog! Is he your only one? He is in great shape!


I havnt been on in a while lol, he is my house. We only have one other right now since one passed away, getting some pups in Oct though 



Luna-Blue said:


> Bear honestly looks like a sibling or relative of my 10 month old female. How old is he? I too live In Arizona (PV) if you're nearby we should have the pups meet sometime!! :roll:


He is gonna be 3 in Dec. LMMFAO! :rofl: Um, no, sorry. I would rather my dog not make headlines by killing yours, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

pookie! said:


> I would rather my dog not make headlines by killing yours, but thanks anyway.


Normal response. Good luck!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> Normal response. Good luck!


Normal response? Why yes of course, you do realize "socializing" dogs of this type with other dogs is completely ridiculous, right? I sure hope you do, you are going to be in for a rude awakening one of these days and I just hope you are prepared for it

Also your puppy wouldnt stand a chance, my dog is DA and even though he is blue he will act on his watered down genetics and if they "met" you'd better have a break stick right there because you are going to need it


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh brother not another one ...



pookie! said:


> Normal response? Why yes of course, you do realize "socializing" dogs of this type with other dogs is completely ridiculous, right?


No actually I don't realize that. Obviously the breed (apbt) is genetically prone to DA but to generalize everyone's dogs, I find a bit "ridiculous". "Socializing" for YOUR DA dog may not be an option but making a blanket statement that "socializing dogs of these types with other dogs", is simply feeble minded and ignorant. Plenty a peeps out there "socializing their dogs of this type" daily.

Weird....so many photos on this site of multiple dogs together? :rain:

Again, not discrediting the potential risks.



pookie! said:


> Also your puppy wouldnt stand a chance, my dog is DA and even though he is blue he will act on his watered down genetics and if they "met" you'd better have a break stick right there because you are going to need it


Cool story bro.....wouldn't stand a chance? I was unaware that me mentioning our pups meeting meant it's time for a pissing contest :doggy: Newsflash, no one thinks it's "cool" to have an aggressive dog.

And I didn't post up to argue....but I obviously can't control it when people make not so smart responses.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> Oh brother not another one ...
> 
> No actually I don't realize that. Obviously the breed (apbt) is genetically prone to DA but to generalize everyone's dogs, I find a bit "ridiculous". "Socializing" for YOUR DA dog may not be an option but making a blanket statement that "socializing dogs of these types with other dogs", is simply feeble minded and ignorant. Plenty a peeps out there "socializing their dogs of this type" daily.
> 
> ...


Another one? Oh boy you dont even know 

Lol generalizing? Or accepting and understanding the genetic predispositions of the breed/type of dog and not being accepting of unnecessary risk such as meeting random peoples dogs and possibly resulting in serious injury or death of your pup?

Its not feeble minded, its knowing and understanding the breed/type and realizing they dont need dog on dog socialization and do much better with strictly human socialization. Also its understanding that meeting strange dogs that you do not know could result in your pup having lasting issues with dogs if something were to go awry, which in this case, it would. 
Yes plenty of PEOPLE do socialize their dogs in such a reckless manner daily, does that make it okay or safe? Nope. You should heed my warning before you get your dog fucked up or ruin it by letting it get whooped on by dgs off the internet. Just sayin.

Just because a few peoples dogs get along in their "pack" so to speak doesnt mean they will get along with all dogs, or dogs outside that core group. Hell doesnt even mean they get along all the time. You are taking a ridiculous risk by asking random strangers on the internet for a "play date" with their dogs. But by all means, you wanna come play date it up with my dog, Ill give you my address and Ill show you how terrible and idea that is.

Yep, mean every word of it. Your puppy wouldnt stand a chance. My DOG is 65+ lbs and in great physical shape from exercise and high quality food, and very well might kill your pup before a break stick could even be used. Its not a pissing contest, its called being real. I know the limits of my dog, you apparently think yours will be all sunshine and sprinkles its whole life and want to put it in situations that could cause it to turn on sooner rather than later or act out towards dogs for its entire life, and I have unfortunately seen him have an encounter with another dog and I am sorry its not something I would want to see again, especially with a 10mo old puppy.

I also do not have an aggressive dog lol I have a mutt who acts on some distant genetics he has, that being said, I do think he is pretty cool 

LOL smart ass responses? You got a lot to learn buddy, might wanna stay out in richie land and keep your dog out of the dog parks and stop trying to make "doggy friends" off a forum  also might want to invest in some break sticks because at the rate your going you are gonna need them sooner rather than later.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good post Pookie. Luna you need to stop, listen, and learn. These dogs aren't all rainbows shitting glitter these are dogs who's original purpose was combat. They were created and bred to fight one another and dog aggression is a normal trait for the breed to this day. The people here are giving you words of caution and trying to help you better understand these dogs. And this whole assumption that because a dog doesn't like other dogs that makes it aggressive is far from the truth. Aggressive towards other dogs yes, but that doesn't mean the dog will act wildly and aggressive to humans.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Another one? Oh boy you dont even know


I've got an idea 



pookie! said:


> Or accepting and understanding the genetic predispositions of the breed/type of dog and not being accepting of unnecessary risk


I do accept and understand the predispositions, it is the "risk" part that we have differing opinions on.



pookie! said:


> You should heed my warning before you get your dog fucked up or ruin it by letting it get whooped on by dgs off the internet. Just sayin.


Oh should I....? Take advise from you about my dog? Laughable.



pookie! said:


> My DOG is 65+ lbs and in great physical shape from exercise and high quality food, and very well might kill your pup before a break stick could even be used.


Again, cool story bro. Great physical shape.....high-quality food.... Oh what else? What else!????? 



pookie! said:


> But by all means, you wanna come play date it up with my dog, Ill give you my address and Ill show you how terrible and idea that is.


Thanks, what's the gate code to your trailer park?



pookie! said:


> LOL smart ass responses? You got a lot to learn buddy, might wanna stay out in richie land and keep your dog out of the dog parks and stop trying to make "doggy friends" off a forum


Thanks dad! Better bet you a$$ I'll stay up in "richie land"...from the sound of it I'm guessing your a Apache Junction individual. In which case, stay where you are your type doesn't do well in public. :cop::snap:


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, there are lots of good people on this site and I am sure they have given you lots of great information and tried to steer you in the right direction. Dont set your dog up to fail.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Good post Pookie. Luna you need to stop, listen, and learn. These dogs aren't all rainbows shitting glitter these are dogs who's original purpose was combat. They were created and bred to fight one another and dog aggression is a normal trait for the breed to this day. The people here are giving you words of caution and trying to help you better understand these dogs. And this whole assumption that because a dog doesn't like other dogs that makes it aggressive is far from the truth. Aggressive towards other dogs yes, but that doesn't mean the dog will act wildly and aggressive to humans.


You obviously miss my points entirely....never mentioned a dog being HA.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> I've got an idea
> 
> I do accept and understand the predispositions, it is the "risk" part that we have differing opinions on.
> 
> ...


You find my advice laughable? Lol if only you knew kiddo.

LOL nah actually a little closer than you think  just far enough away to not be so stuck up my own ass I can see the peoples educated information right in front of me. Go ahead though, fail your dog. Aint my problem.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

pookie! said:


> You find my advice laughable? Lol if only you knew kiddo.
> 
> LOL nah actually a little closer than you think  just far enough away to not be so stuck up my own ass I can see the peoples educated information right in front of me. Go ahead though, fail your dog. Aint my problem.


You don't get it guy....the information regurgitated from you is nothing new and the education that is in front of me is redundant and the points we are disagreeing on are obviously to much for you to identify and comprehend.

Let us all get back on the OP's thread topic.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> You don't get it guy....the information regurgitated from you is nothing new and the education that is in front of me is redundant and the points we are disagreeing on are obviously to much for you to identify and comprehend.
> 
> Let us all get back on the OP's thread topic.


LOL regurgitated information? Sounds like you might need a healthy dose of common sense and some shutthefuckupandlisten. Jmo though 

I am the OP, I can take this thread any direction I want really.. and you are the one who derailed it with your silly little idea of puppy play dates LOL


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Luna-Blue said:


> You don't get it guy....the information regurgitated from you is nothing new and the education that is in front of me is redundant and the points we are disagreeing on are obviously to much for you to identify and comprehend.
> 
> Let us all get back on the OP's thread topic.


Lol SHE not he IS the OP.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol SHE not he IS the OP.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Shhhhhhh! Lol, *clears throat* I am very well endowed oke:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

pookie! said:


> Shhhhhhh! Lol, *clears throat* I am very well endowed oke:


Rofl!!!!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Luna-Blue said:


> I've got an idea
> 
> I do accept and understand the predispositions, it is the "risk" part that we have differing opinions on.
> 
> ...


Ok first of all you need to keep the attitude in check. Where someone lives has no bearing on their knowledge or character, and this I'm better than you cause of where I live shit don't fly far here. 
Second you should take advice and listen to people who have real knowledge and experience with these dogs before you end up getting you pup killed or taken away by AC. 
You've heard the stories where people claim "they just snapped" "it came out of nowhere" or "they've never acted like this before he just turned" this doesn't just come out of nowhere and the dogs don't just snap it's the ignorant owners who refuse to accept what these dogs are and think their little pitty witty will never hurt a fly and put these dog in situations that result in a fight. If you seriously think this cant ever happen to you just go to Craig's list and type in pit bull. There's hundreds of people daily trying to rehome pit bull type dogs for maturing and no longer getting a long with house mates. Literally HUNDREDS, daily. And it's not because they were raised wrong or were neglected, in most cases, it's because they are what they are. It's genetics. If you wouldn't expect a border collie not to heard, or a bloodhound not to track why expect a pit bull not to fight?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Luna-Blue said:


> You don't get it guy....the information regurgitated from you is nothing new and the education that is in front of me is redundant and the points we are disagreeing on are obviously to much for you to identify and comprehend.
> 
> Let us all get back on the OP's thread topic.


 Luna , you want to go round and round with *me* again? I can make you go over the wall again if you wish me to do so.

YOU are the one that's dramatically lacking of ANY degree of comprehension as regards the breed.

So take your high and mighty , snotnosed rhetoric and the associated know it all attitude you constantly exhibit and go back to your own little circle jerk of friends that you've no doubt got convinced that you know s**t form shinola about the breed.

When of course you actually don't.

Here's a hint , the Shinola comes in a can. Quit spewing the other substance.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

pookie! said:


> Shhhhhhh! Lol, *clears throat* I am very well endowed oke:


:rofl: I'd definitely say you e got more balls then some males around here


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

pookie! said:


> LOL regurgitated information? Sounds like you might need a healthy dose of common sense and some shutthefuckupandlisten. Jmo though
> 
> I am the OP, I can take this thread any direction I want really.. and you are the one who derailed it with your silly little idea of puppy play dates LOL


Quite a classy little one you are :snow::cheers:

It's too bad we don't speak the same language  we will after you graduate high school though.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Luna , you want to go round and round with *me* again? I can make you go over the wall again if you wish me to do so.
> 
> YOU are the one that's dramatically lacking of ANY degree of comprehension as regards the breed.
> 
> ...


Oh hey bud :cheers: "Make me go over the wall" haha. Don't flatter yourself. You were a joke from the get-go (on dogs and track bikes)


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Popcorn in microwave making popcorn...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> Quite a classy little one you are :snow::cheers:
> 
> It's too bad we don't speak the same language  we will after you graduate high school though.


D'aww your cute wittle insults. Like I said, might be best your you to stay where you are kiddo, cuz that shit dont fly outside of your gated community. I also highly doubt you are more educated than me lol just because I dont take your shit doesnt mean I didnt get to go to schools better than yours, but because I dont live in PV you must think that... simpleton. Typical richie..



kg420 said:


> :rofl: I'd definitely say you e got more balls then some males around here


Unfixed mofo, chew know it eehh lol

Gahh its good to be back on the forums, little kids thinking they know all and completely ignoring solid advice, only to come back a few months from now tail tucked wondering "what happened" good times.

Ive been around a while, you aint gonna ruffle my feathers with your petty stuff. 

Kg knows, I get called worse daily by more informed people than yourself LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Luna-Blue said:


> Oh hey bud :cheers: "Make me go over the wall" haha. Don't flatter yourself. You were a joke from the get-go (on dogs and track bikes)


You are really clueless aren't you. You should respect your elders little girl, especially those who know a lot about the dogs were talking about.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

pookie! said:


> cuz that shit dont fly outside of your gated community.


Sure doesn't...but unlike you, I can back up my mouth. You...most likely not so much.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> Sure doesn't...but unlike you, I can back up my mouth. You...most likely not so much.


LMAO! Ooh you silly little kid. Almost made me choke on my drink! Typical cur snapping.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Luna-Blue said:


> Oh hey bud :cheers: "Make me go over the wall" haha. Don't flatter yourself. You were a joke from the get-go (on dogs and track bikes)


 Really? How many champions and grand champions have you shown or produced? Oh that's right you're on your first dog on it's one that you aren't even sure it has a " lick of pit bull blood"....

How many actual races have you won? Years raced? Classes? Organisations and tracks?

Tell you what little boy lets just cut to the chase , you're a pretender and that's all you'll ever be.

I'll be at Willow Springs the third weekend in Nov for a track day and test-n-tune session , you BRING that R6 and I'll spank your ass for you..................on a 250.............and of course now you'll pound your pigeon chest and run off at the mouth about Ninja 250s and the like.

Willow Springs is an easy drive for you , put up or shut up.

It's not a 4 stroke. ( heheheh) educate yourself or get educated on that one.

As regards the dogs , quit starting crap with people , especially folk you view as an easy target as you did with " Pookie". Your lack of education as regards these dogs shows constantly.

And you cut and ran previously , in other words you went over the wall when all your big talk didn't go over and folks here wouldn't bow down and worship you.

Kiss kiss Big Boy , you've still got a puurdddyyy mouth.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Luna Blue. U have ruined ur last thread.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

:clap: @ OldDog


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Luna Blue. U have ruined ur last thread.


Thank god lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pookie! said:


> He is gonna be 3 in Dec. LMMFAO! :rofl: Um, no, sorry. I would rather my dog not make headlines by killing yours, but thanks anyway.


damn thread kinda went crazy. Welcome back to GP, I don't remember you and don't know you so I kinda wanna ask about this. Everyone has different ideas of what meeting is. Its totally understandable if your dog doesn't like other dogs. My dog would prefer to start drama with every dog he meets if I wasn't there letting him know he cant do that in public. I live in a big city. I cant have my dog popping off at everything, for his own sanity not just my communities. I totally "socialize" him and have him "meet" other dogs, nothing wrong with teaching a dog who hates other dogs they have to learn to listen to you in every situation. Great training opportunity to get my dog to focus on me. Do you live in the country when you never see other dogs? I have so many idiots who let their dogs illegally off leash, I couldn't have my boy NOT listen to me, cause we WOULD be on the news, even if my dog was leashed. I take my dog MANY places that I know all dogs will be leashed at all times, there is NOTHING wrong with taking my DA mutt to "meet" other dogs. As long as all owners are aware of what is expected. If you don't work or train your dog around other dogs how do you take him for a walk? Yeah people socialization is GREAT but if your dog is THAT reactive you cant control it, that's not the best either. Socialization and meeting doesn't mean my dog and your dog will ever have contact, they may not get 30 feet of each other. Its about having someone who knows what might happen try and work with you and your dog. If your not into it, so be it. But all dogs should be able to be managed.

I am not trying to be a jerk I am always looking to how others deal with their situations since I have an extremely dog reactive dog and love hearing other peoples solutions because it may help me with my boy in the long run. The only thing that has worked is finding like other owners who I come to know and trust, some ever from this website, and have our dogs "socialize" and "meet". Its not a ridiculous concept to have controlled meet ups and make "doggie friends" as you put it. Shoot most of the people I talk to all day are "doggie friends" from here or facebook, lol.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Pookie, your dog obviously looks conditioned... Her dog is tiny, she would've been crying after they met.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

ames said:


> damn thread kinda went crazy. Welcome back to GP, I don't remember you and don't know you so I kinda wanna ask about this. Everyone has different ideas of what meeting is. Its totally understandable if your dog doesn't like other dogs. My dog would prefer to start drama with every dog he meets if I wasn't there letting him know he cant do that in public. I live in a big city. I cant have my dog popping off at everything, for his own sanity not just my communities. I totally "socialize" him and have him "meet" other dogs, nothing wrong with teaching a dog who hates other dogs they have to learn to listen to you in every situation. Great training opportunity to get my dog to focus on me. Do you live in the country when you never see other dogs? I have so many idiots who let their dogs illegally off leash, I couldn't have my boy NOT listen to me, cause we WOULD be on the news, even if my dog was leashed. I take my dog MANY places that I know all dogs will be leashed at all times, there is NOTHING wrong with taking my DA mutt to "meet" other dogs. As long as all owners are aware of what is expected. If you don't work or train your dog around other dogs how do you take him for a walk? Yeah people socialization is GREAT but if your dog is THAT reactive you cant control it, that's not the best either. Socialization and meeting doesn't mean my dog and your dog will ever have contact, they may not get 30 feet of each other. Its about having someone who knows what might happen try and work with you and your dog. If your not into it, so be it. But all dogs should be able to be managed.
> 
> I am not trying to be a jerk I am always looking to how others deal with their situations since I have an extremely dog reactive dog and love hearing other peoples solutions because it may help me with my boy in the long run. The only thing that has worked is finding like other owners who I come to know and trust, some ever from this website, and have our dogs "socialize" and "meet". Its not a ridiculous concept to have controlled meet ups and make "doggie friends" as you put it. Shoot most of the people I talk to all day are "doggie friends" from here or facebook, lol.


Well thats just general training imo. None of my dogs pop off or act out in public, I dont allow them to act that way and if I have one that continues to act that way I dont take it into areas where it can be triggered, not because I dont like it but because I try and keep my dogs as, how should I put this.. respectful and under control as possible. I personally take pride in the fact that my "pit bull" acts better and follows commands better than most of my neighbors dogs, it helps change peoples minds in some cases about my dog(s). 
I know exactly what you are saying and yes I have worked with them all to keep them under control and watching me, even in very tense situations. I live in the middle of Phoenix actually and we see tons of people and dogs daily lol and tons of those dogs are off leash with idiot owners trailing behind yelling "they're friendly!"
I dont think that Luna person was talking about "meeting" as you are, they wanted a puppy play date. lol which I am not about. My dogs dont come in contact with any other dogs, ever. DA or not, I would rather be the responsible one and stop the issue before it even starts. 
My dog isnt reactive at all... they are actually rather placid and docile looking which leads people to believe I am just crazy and my dogs are actually dog friendly lol.
I think you misunderstood me, my dog is dog aggressive.. not a screeching wild animal at the end of a lead dragging me down the road..


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Corey209 said:


> Pookie, your dog obviously looks conditioned... Her dog is tiny, she would've been crying after they met.


I just hope they dont go out and find someone else to play date with and something terrible happens. Some people though they only learn the hard way and I hope that pup doesnt pay the price for an ignorant owner who is too high and mighty to listen to people who have been doing this for a lot longer.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Corey209 said:


> Pookie, your dog obviously looks conditioned... Her dog is tiny, she would've been crying after they met.


I dont agree with Luna, but I think your statement is unnecessary Corey.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

OK y'all ... let's calm back down and get back to welcoming Pookie back the right way!


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> OK y'all ... let's calm back down and get back to welcoming Pookie back the right way!


Good call! :cheers:


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


>


LMAO! Love that scene.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pookie! said:


> Well thats just general training imo. None of my dogs pop off or act out in public, I dont allow them to act that way and if I have one that continues to act that way I dont take it into areas where it can be triggered, not because I dont like it but because I try and keep my dogs as, how should I put this.. respectful and under control as possible. I personally take pride in the fact that my "pit bull" acts better and follows commands better than most of my neighbors dogs, it helps change peoples minds in some cases about my dog(s).
> I know exactly what you are saying and yes I have worked with them all to keep them under control and watching me, even in very tense situations. I live in the middle of Phoenix actually and we see tons of people and dogs daily lol and tons of those dogs are off leash with idiot owners trailing behind yelling "they're friendly!"
> I dont think that Luna person was talking about "meeting" as you are, they wanted a puppy play date. lol which I am not about. My dogs dont come in contact with any other dogs, ever. DA or not, I would rather be the responsible one and stop the issue before it even starts.
> My dog isnt reactive at all... they are actually rather placid and docile looking which leads people to believe I am just crazy and my dogs are actually dog friendly lol.
> I think you misunderstood me, my dog is dog aggressive.. not a screeching wild animal at the end of a lead dragging me down the road..


You never really gave him the chance to find out one way or the other lol Going off his past posts he knows not every dog can have free romps, but he is banned now so it doesn't even matter. Thanks for replying. I was like what the heck is this chick on her dog is gonna kill every dog it meets WTF that's just not cool! My dog used to be a screeching animal trying to drag me down the street before I knew he didn't have to be. yeah I have puppy play dates all the time with my dog. The dogs don't have to touch or even sniff to have a play date. They are more for me to talk dogs and get a nice walk and some training in with like minded people.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Well my dogs would like to kill every dog they come across, they just dont act like screeching wild animals. :thumbsup:

Sooo then its a hang out with people and bring your dogs date.. common sense says a puppy play date is dogs playing together.. 

Anyway doesnt matter, my dogs dont hang out with other dogs or animals and sometimes we do go on walks with other dogs but mostly they are happy doing stuff with the people, no other dogs or animals needed


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What is OK for some might not be OK for others, I always like to ask because it is open to interpretation. I make a play date and its known My friend makes one and her dog is fine with dogs, but respects me and my dog. Every situation is different. Kinda like responsible and not responsible etc. Everyone has their own interpretation, I rather talk about what is gonna go down than assume anything.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Has any of you ever taken obedience classes with your dogs? All of mine go through multiple classes, starting with puppy class. 5 pit/pit type dogs, none aggressive in any way. I understand the arguement about DA is in the genetics, but..... dont set your dogs up to fail, start classes as young as possible, train at home as much as possible.... I pretty much havent gone out for the past 9 months(besides to work) since i brought a new pup home, because I enjoy training, and my dogs are my best friends. I take a dog with me anywhere i go (besides work). My 9 month old is already a perfect little lady, and she has the greatest mentors ever! 1 big happy family, and everyone loves everyone. I feel bad for anyone who has an aggressive dog, but i always want to ask how they train


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Has any of you ever taken obedience classes with your dogs? All of mine go through multiple classes, starting with puppy class. 5 pit/pit type dogs, none aggressive in any way. I understand the arguement about DA is in the genetics, but..... dont set your dogs up to fail, start classes as young as possible, train at home as much as possible.... I pretty much havent gone out for the past 9 months(besides to work) since i brought a new pup home, because I enjoy training, and my dogs are my best friends. I take a dog with me anywhere i go (besides work). My 9 month old is already a perfect little lady, and she has the greatest mentors ever! 1 big happy family, and everyone loves everyone. I feel bad for anyone who has an aggressive dog, but i always want to ask how they train


No offense... but u can train till ur blue in the face and u won't "cure" DA. Some dogs don't turn on till they are much older.

But in response to ur question Odin, my male, has been to several classes and is CGC certified as a good dog... and he still won't be having random play dates or dog park romps... I like to have my dogs life in my own hands thank u.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Has any of you ever taken obedience classes with your dogs? All of mine go through multiple classes, starting with puppy class. 5 pit/pit type dogs, none aggressive in any way. I understand the arguement about DA is in the genetics, but..... dont set your dogs up to fail, start classes as young as possible, train at home as much as possible.... I pretty much havent gone out for the past 9 months(besides to work) since i brought a new pup home, because I enjoy training, and my dogs are my best friends. I take a dog with me anywhere i go (besides work). My 9 month old is already a perfect little lady, and she has the greatest mentors ever! 1 big happy family, and everyone loves everyone. I feel bad for anyone who has an aggressive dog, but i always want to ask how they train


Even still if you start at puppy classes DA doesn't normally show until 1-2. My boy shows at 7 months. It can appear any time but generally maturity is when it sets in. I train my dogs myself. Always have. Cain and Sheba are my first DA dogs. And Sheba spent time from 6 months old to just after a year living with our groomer who has multiple dogs of her own plus her clients. Cain was at our groomers quite a bit also when he was younger.

It isn't something that training will take care of. You can manage not cure. And to me it seems like everyone confuses those two terms. Just because my dog can walk on a leash in public and doesn't go apeshit over the lose dogs in the neighborhood doesn't mean he is not DA. He's managed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Even still if you start at puppy classes DA doesn't normally show until 1-2. My boy shows at 7 months. It can appear any time but generally maturity is when it sets in. I train my dogs myself. Always have. Cain and Sheba are my first DA dogs. And Sheba spent time from 6 months old to just after a year living with our groomer who has multiple dogs of her own plus her clients. Cain was at our groomers quite a bit also when he was younger.
> 
> It isn't something that training will take care of. You can manage not cure. And to me it seems like everyone confuses those two terms. Just because my dog can walk on a leash in public and doesn't go apeshit over the lose dogs in the neighborhood doesn't mean he is not DA. He's managed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hennessy is 5 months and Envy is 6 months and today while they were out and I was cleaning kennels they showed their dislike for each other. Then when I put Henny back up in her kennel and Envy walked past she snarled and bit the side of the kennel. I have a feeling they both are gonna be DA and my Aussie Lancelot showed he was DA at around a year or so. The funny thing is Slayer is 2 and Cash is 3 and those two still get along great. They are ALWAYS supervised of course but so far they get along great.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Hennessy is 5 months and Envy is 6 months and today while they were out and I was cleaning kennels they showed their dislike for each other. Then when I put Henny back up in her kennel and Envy walked past she snarled and bit the side of the kennel. I have a feeling they both are gonna be DA and my Aussie Lancelot showed he was DA at around a year or so. The funny thing is Slayer is 2 and Cash is 3 and those two still get along great. They are ALWAYS supervised of course but so far they get along great.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My three get along great. So far. But I don't expect them to forever.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Odin CGC certified, thats great! Paola, what are you doing to correct possible DA? Now is the time to work on that. CGC should be everyones goal for their dogs, no matter what breed.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You cant "correct" dog aggression. Im guessing sum1 has had a traumatic head injury.....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Odin CGC certified, thats great! Paola, what are you doing to correct possible DA? Now is the time to work on that. CGC should be everyones goal for their dogs, no matter what breed.


You can't "correct" DA you can only manage it. I won't let my DA dogs around any other dogs whatsoever unless they are on a lead and Im right there. That's how I manage it. They know when I say something to focus on me. I can take my Aussie on lead into the vets office and he doesn't even pay attention to another dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Odin CGC certified, thats great! Paola, what are you doing to correct possible DA? Now is the time to work on that. CGC should be everyones goal for their dogs, no matter what breed.


Odin himself doesn't show any DA tendencies. However, he is a jerk and continues to play (and he plays hard!) after other dogs have stopped or want to stop. So I don't often let him play with other people's dogs because of that.

But true DA is genetic and cannot be corrected/fixed/cured.... only managed. Train a focus command and get ur dog to focus on u when other dogs are present.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

DA is genetic in every single case? Its never just bad behavior? Just because a pit bull "might" end up DA, means why bother training? lol!! Who else has ever taken CGC test, anyone? PS... My bully and my maltese are sleeping together right now, and Major(GSD) is around here somewhere.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cannon from NJ said:


> DA is genetic in every single case? Its never just bad behavior? Just because a pit bull "might" end up DA, means why bother training? lol!! Who else has ever taken CGC test, anyone? PS... My bully and my maltese are sleeping together right now, and Major(GSD) is around here somewhere.


Here we go again. Awesome. I'm not gonna argue about it. I can "train" my dogs well enough to manage situations that I put them in but you can in NO WAY "cure" a dog of DA.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You CAN NOT cure dog aggression, it can be managed but it doesn't go away and you can't "train them" to play nice with others. I have one who does dock jumping and goes everywhere with me and can definitely mind his manners in public but he can absolutely not be unleashed and set free in a yard to "play" with other dogs. Having a DA dog doesn't mean that the dog is wildly aggressive and can't go out and do normal dog stuff.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Here we go again. Awesome. I'm not gonna argue about it. I can "train" my dogs well enough to manage situations that I put them in but you can in NO WAY "cure" a dog of DA.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good post.

My dogs are trained. Does that mean that it's gonna fix their DA? No. Sheba does good starting them out as puppies and letting them grow up with her. And Cain has done fine with ammo. Will he change his mind when older? Maybe. But I know how he is toward other dogs. So I've got him to focus(that requires TRAINING) on me instead of focusing on the other dog. Yes DA is genetic. Does it happen in every single dog? No. But it does happen. No, mine don't have the cgc. But I'm wanting to get it. Just because a dog is DA doesn't mean there is no training done. It can't be trained out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

5 Pit bulls, 4 Dobermans, 2 GSD's, and 1 maltese... all uber obedient. Ive been going to the same trainer for years. Even though i could probably work for my trainer because i use his training methods religiously, i still take every dog to class because group classes with other dogs around works wonders. That and training every single day at home...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cannon from NJ said:


> 5 Pit bulls, 4 Dobermans, 2 GSD's, and 1 maltese... all uber obedient. Ive been going to the same trainer for years. Even though i could probably work for my trainer because i use his training methods religiously, i still take every dog to class because group classes with other dogs around works wonders. That and training every single day at home...


What's the ped on those "pit bulls?"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I do expect all my dogs to play nice, and they do. Off leash training is what i do the most. Does your dog come when called every time no matter what? If not, your work is not done! Im about to post videos. I trust my dogs because my training has been working for years, because im dedicated to it. I dont show, i dont do dock jumping, no agility, used to do schutzhund with the dobermans and 1 gsd, but im all about obedience nowadays.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> What's the ped on those "pit bulls?"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:goodpost:

Most of the dogs commonly called "pit bulls" are not American Pit Bull Terriers at all, but rather mixes and look a like breeds.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Most of the dogs commonly called "pit bulls" are not American Pit Bull Terriers at all, but rather mixes and look a like breeds.


:goodpost:

And yes. My dogs come each time first time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Most of the dogs commonly called "pit bulls" are not American Pit Bull Terriers at all, but rather mixes and look a like breeds.


Exactly my point!! I have people point out my bullies all the time and say some dumb shit like "that's a REAL pit bull there" and I'm like NO that's a watered down joke of an APBT but its a damn nice bully. Thanks. Then I explain to them what American Bullies are. They either listen or they don't buy you can be sure they don't call my dogs "pit bulls" again. At least not in front of me lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Very honestly, A dog that isn't a little dog or animal aggressive has no place in my life. If it wont jump right in the big middle of an animal no matter what it is he wont fit in on this ridge.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Exactly my point!! I have people point out my bullies all the time and say some dumb shit like "that's a REAL pit bull there" and I'm like NO that's a watered down joke of an APBT but its a damn nice bully. Thanks. Then I explain to them what American Bullies are. They either listen or they don't buy you can be sure they don't call my dogs "pit bulls" again. At least not in front of me lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I get it all the time. Odin with me at that motel for the Vegas ADBA.... "now that's a pit bull!".... no actually, almost every other dog in the motel is a pit bull... there must been 75 or more apbts at that motel lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Very honestly, A dog that isn't a little dog or animal aggressive has no place in my life. If it wont jump right in the big middle of an animal no matter what it is he wont fit in on this ridge.


We all know how my 2 boys are.....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

hashbrown said:


> Very honestly, A dog that isn't a little dog or animal aggressive has no place in my life. If it wont jump right in the big middle of an animal no matter what it is he wont fit in on this ridge.


I love the fact that my boy keeps vermin off the property where my kid plays. Much safer place to play with a bulldog  we haven't had anything too crazy come through the yard mostly opossums, raccoons, rats and wild turkeys but there was a mountain lion spotted at the park that's right up the road. That we won't take chances with. If one comes through here causing trouble it'll be the double barrel for that kitty.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

kg420 said:


> I love the fact that my boy keeps vermin off the property where my kid plays. Much safer place to play with a bulldog  we haven't had anything too crazy come through the yard mostly opossums, raccoons, rats and wild turkeys but there was a mountain lion spotted at the park that's right up the road. That we won't take chances with. If one comes through here causing trouble it'll be the double barrel for that kitty.


Yup.....:cheers:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

We've got mountain lions around here. A few spotted and my cousin had one on her property. Killed one of their boxers. We've got a shot gun and are gonna get another soon. Luckily the only thing I really worry about now is coyotes.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Has any of you ever taken obedience classes with your dogs? All of mine go through multiple classes, starting with puppy class. 5 pit/pit type dogs, none aggressive in any way. I understand the arguement about DA is in the genetics, but..... dont set your dogs up to fail, start classes as young as possible, train at home as much as possible.... I pretty much havent gone out for the past 9 months(besides to work) since i brought a new pup home, because I enjoy training, and my dogs are my best friends. I take a dog with me anywhere i go (besides work). My 9 month old is already a perfect little lady, and she has the greatest mentors ever! 1 big happy family, and everyone loves everyone. I feel bad for anyone who has an aggressive dog, but i always want to ask how they train


NOPE. I dont need to go pay someone to "train" my dog or tell me how to train them. 
I dont set my dogs up to fail, I know their genetics and I know their limits. 
DA is not an issue, if you think its a training issue you should probably find another breed before you accidentally come across one that hasnt been watered down to all get out..

My blue mutt was socialized like all other dogs from 4 weeks + with numerous dogs and people, he was with me everyday for the first 9 mo of his life. Upon reaching 6 mo he became dog selective and around 9 mo he was pretty DA. Has nothing to do with training or socialization, trust me.



Cannon from NJ said:


> Odin CGC certified, thats great! Paola, what are you doing to correct possible DA? Now is the time to work on that. CGC should be everyones goal for their dogs, no matter what breed.


You dont correct a dogs DA, you manage it. Thats like correcting a Lab for playing fetch.



Cannon from NJ said:


> 5 Pit bulls, 4 Dobermans, 2 GSD's, and 1 maltese... all uber obedient. Ive been going to the same trainer for years. Even though i could probably work for my trainer because i use his training methods religiously, i still take every dog to class because group classes with other dogs around works wonders. That and training every single day at home...


I HIGHLY doubt you have anything close to a Pit Bull.

As for the comment on recall, I do not allow my dogs off leash. I am a responsible owner and dont need to make myself feel better by having my dogs run around loose.



hashbrown said:


> Very honestly, A dog that isn't a little dog or animal aggressive has no place in my life. If it wont jump right in the big middle of an animal no matter what it is he wont fit in on this ridge.


Amen. I was honestly not focusing on my mutt becoming DA, figured he was blue and watered down no need to worry. I am not disappointed with his DA at all and I love his prey drive and hope to have him act on that sometime soon with some hogs 

I think its laughable that people with "pit bulls" claim they trained out and fixed their dogs DA. I would LOVE to see them come "fix" my dogs DA!


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn but I gotta wonder where all these "experts" are coming from all the sudden? I mean what is it an extended full moon or something?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Im bringing them out of the woodwork! Lol 

From my experience on forums and pages they kind of come in waves...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Damn but I gotta wonder where all these "experts" are coming from all the sudden? I mean what is it an extended full moon or something?


most likely :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OldDog said:


> Damn but I gotta wonder where all these "experts" are coming from all the sudden? I mean what is it an extended full moon or something?


:rofl: 
The full moon brings all kinds out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok Pookie now I'm confused. If you have a mutt HOW do you know it's genetics? Lots of dogs have DA who are not APBT, DA is not what makes the APBT an APBT. I also own a mutt. I have no clue about his genetics and want what best for my dog, no matter what he is or isn't. I dont pretend he is a pit bull. I don't call him a pit bull. Therefore I can't say genetics has anything to do with his behavior since I don't know why they are because he is a mutt. I don't want to assume but it seems like you are saying well my dog looks like a pit bull but I know pit bulls are only APBT so my dogs is a mutt but he sure has DA APBT traits. Just trying to get where you're coming from. For me dog aggression that's just a dog trait not an APBT exclusive trait.

Cannon from NJ lots of people go to training nothing wrong with that at all. I love Doing things with my boy and don't feel like I can every stop learning. Especially about dogs. So interesting. I go to just check out how others work with their dogs and how I would change or help understand their dogs behaviors. It helps a lot at the shelter I volunteer for since those dogs ate around so many different styles and people trying To train them is sometimes difficult. I am with you though the more things I can do with my mutt the better. Love working his brain and body as much as I can.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

This training talk is all well and good. The flip side to it all is I have 4 dogs. I raised 3 drom pups the exact same way. One that I raised is da and the one I got as am adult is da. Now the 1 I raised from a pup has an outstanding recall, is off leash trained, and id almost bet $ has a better "out" than your gsd or dobes. I did all the training myself. Now if I trained 2 other dogs the exavt same way how did this one turn out da bcuz of lack of training? 

Now I have seen 1 dog (yes just 1) that had a dominance issue bcuz no1 ever put a boot in its ass.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Man I tell you I had the biggest heart attack moment the weekend D earned his SPD title. Usually Splash dogs has their dock set up exactly the same but for some reason they flipped the exit ramp to the opposite side that time. Everything was fine on the first jump no problems but our second wave D got confused and went to the side where the ramp is normally and jumped over the side. Now there was about 20 other dogs lined up waiting to compete and more spectators with dogs just watching on the side lines. My heart dropped, I thought things might turn ugly but as I jumped down and was on my way to the other side of the pool he was already turning the corner on his way back to me and didn't even attempt to bother anyone else's dogs. Had I not spent an extensive amout of time with him on not paying attention to other dogs it might not have turned out so well.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

ames said:


> Ok Pookie now I'm confused. If you have a mutt HOW do you know it's genetics? Lots of dogs have DA who are not APBT, DA is not what makes the APBT an APBT. I also own a mutt. I have no clue about his genetics and want what best for my dog, no matter what he is or isn't. I dont pretend he is a pit bull. I don't call him a pit bull. Therefore I can't say genetics has anything to do with his behavior since I don't know why they are because he is a mutt. I don't want to assume but it seems like you are saying well my dog looks like a pit bull but I know pit bulls are only APBT so my dogs is a mutt but he sure has DA APBT traits. Just trying to get where you're coming from. For me dog aggression that's just a dog trait not an APBT exclusive trait.
> 
> Cannon from NJ lots of people go to training nothing wrong with that at all. I love Doing things with my boy and don't feel like I can every stop learning. Especially about dogs. So interesting. I go to just check out how others work with their dogs and how I would change or help understand their dogs behaviors. It helps a lot at the shelter I volunteer for since those dogs ate around so many different styles and people trying To train them is sometimes difficult. I am with you though the more things I can do with my mutt the better. Love working his brain and body as much as I can.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


So just because you own a mutt house dog means you cant know how genetics work?  he is a bully breed mutt dog and its a common genetic trait in bully breeds, regardless of being a blue watered down dog. I also know for a fact its genetics because there is no reason he would be DA otherwise. 
I understand DA doesnt make a dog an APBT, my dog isnt an APBT.
I will never and have never called my dog a "pit bull"... he isnt one, he is a mutt. 
Yes lots of breeds can show dog aggression and typically non DA breeds can show dog aggression. Idk where you are coming from in this comment..

I also dont know where you got the idea that because my dog might appear to look like an APBT to a novice that I think he looks like one..? He looks nothing like a real APBT.. I know, we have had a few here before and they act and look completely different.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I think people on here might think I am new to the breed/type.. just because I am new to this forum doesnt mean I am new to these dogs..


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Pookie welcome back to the forum...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks shewerewolf!


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

pookie! said:


> I also know for a fact its genetics because there is no reason he would be DA otherwise.


lol I guarantee 100% that you dont spend much time training, if any at all. I suggest you look into training for CGC, its definately possible, it just takes work. Having an uber obedient dog with lots of love is the most rewarding feeling ever. I feel bad for anyone who has never had that experience. It does take ALOT of time and work, every single day, but that is what it takes... Do it!!!


----------



## Johnweezy (Oct 9, 2012)

What are these "training techniques"


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cannon from NJ said:


> lol I guarantee 100% that you dont spend much time training, if any at all. I suggest you look into training for CGC, its definately possible, it just takes work. Having an uber obedient dog with lots of love is the most rewarding feeling ever. I feel bad for anyone who has never had that experience. It does take ALOT of time and work, every single day, but that is what it takes... Do it!!!


so then what answer do u want to come up with for the fact that my boy is trained and CGC certified and yet still displays DA tendencies?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cannon from NJ said:


> lol I guarantee 100% that you dont spend much time training, if any at all. I suggest you look into training for CGC, its definately possible, it just takes work. Having an uber obedient dog with lots of love is the most rewarding feeling ever. I feel bad for anyone who has never had that experience. It does take ALOT of time and work, every single day, but that is what it takes... Do it!!!


Did I argue with you on Instagram about this? Your argument sounds so familiar.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Cannon from NJ said:


> lol I guarantee 100% that you dont spend much time training, if any at all. I suggest you look into training for CGC, its definately possible, it just takes work. Having an uber obedient dog with lots of love is the most rewarding feeling ever. I feel bad for anyone who has never had that experience. It does take ALOT of time and work, every single day, but that is what it takes... Do it!!!


LOL!:rofl: Seriously? I have trained for the CGC with my dog and just never decided to go get certified, so how about you slow your roll with that bullshit lol my dog is perfectly trained, you must not understand what DA is if you think CGC training fixes it! 
My dog is uber obedient. Just because he cannot be around other dogs doesnt make him disobedient. 
You fail to realize a dog can be dog aggressive and still be a good dog, still be perfectly trained and still go out and do all kinds of stuff like your non dog aggressive dog does, he just doesnt interact with other dogs and honestly I didnt get him to "have dog friends" I got him as a pet for myself.

We have another DA dog here too and he is a great dog, and can be taught many things in a very short time, he is a great pet and just because him and my house dog would kill each other if let loose in the same room doesnt make them bad dogs or untrained.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Bear lulz at you all for thinking he is a "bad dog" and "poorly trained" because he doesnt like other dogs!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

pookie! said:


> Bear lulz at you all for thinking he is a "bad dog" and "poorly trained" because he doesnt like other dogs!


That picture is awesome.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol thanks. He is a funny dog


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cannon from NJ said:


> lol I guarantee 100% that you dont spend much time training, if any at all. I suggest you look into training for CGC, its definately possible, it just takes work. Having an uber obedient dog with lots of love is the most rewarding feeling ever. I feel bad for anyone who has never had that experience. It does take ALOT of time and work, every single day, but that is what it takes... Do it!!!


LMAO. So then what would you say is the "problem" with my boy? He is most certainly very well trained, does dog sports that require him to be off leash and have a good recal, and yet is still DA. You seriously need to get over yourself and listen to people who've been dealing with this dogs for longer than you. Dog Aggression is NOT caused by a lack of training and socialization, it's a genetic trait in many bull breeds, especially APBTs and APBT mixes. It has absolutely nothing to do with love and attention. You can't love the genetics out of your dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pookie! said:


> So just because you own a mutt house dog means you cant know how genetics work?  he is a bully breed mutt dog and its a common genetic trait in bully breeds, regardless of being a blue watered down dog. I also know for a fact its genetics because there is no reason he would be DA otherwise.
> I understand DA doesnt make a dog an APBT, my dog isnt an APBT.
> I will never and have never called my dog a "pit bull"... he isnt one, he is a mutt.
> Yes lots of breeds can show dog aggression and typically non DA breeds can show dog aggression. Idk where you are coming from in this comment..
> ...


I don't judge off looks I judge off behavior. Genetics can't play into t since I have no clue how my boy was bred. His parents could have been bred for temperament, looks money many many reasons so for me to say genetically he is dog aggressive because he might happen to have APBT somewhere in his history is not realistic. There are many many mutts who look like pit bulls who have no problem with other dogs an many that don't look like an APBT that are dog aggressive. My point is being dog aggressive isn't genetically known when its a mutt. It's a crap shoot and you play with what your dealt. Breed genetics don't have a play when you don't know what thy might or might not be. For me, It's a dog an should be viewed as such. Looking like it might have some of breed XYZ doesn't matter. Especially when in closed gene pools generic traits are only 25% successfully passed down. If its not a closed gene pool the percentage is dropped even more. That's all I mean blaming genetics when you don't know what your dogs breed actually is therefore do not know his genetics. It's only assumptions. All I mean is the APBT is not the only breed that can have dog aggression. Lots of breeds an lots of dogs can have it, it's not only a bulldog trait.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> I don't judge off looks I judge off behavior. Genetics can't play into t since I have no clue how my boy was bred. His parents could have been bred for temperament, looks money many many reasons so for me to say genetically he is dog aggressive because he might happen to have APBT somewhere in his history is not realistic. There are many many mutts who look like pit bulls who have no problem with other dogs an many that don't look like an APBT that are dog aggressive. My point is being dog aggressive isn't genetically known when its a mutt. It's a crap shoot and you play with what your dealt. Breed genetics don't have a play when you don't know what thy might or might not be. For me, It's a dog an should be viewed as such. Looking like it might have some of breed XYZ doesn't matter. Especially when in closed gene pools generic traits are only 25% successfully passed down. If its not a closed gene pool the percentage is dropped even more. That's all I mean blaming genetics when you don't know what your dogs breed actually is therefore do not know his genetics. It's only assumptions. All I mean is the APBT is not the only breed that can have dog aggression. Lots of breeds an lots of dogs can have it, it's not only a bulldog trait.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


DA is genetic in all dogs, regardless of breed. Its not something that is "caused" by something and it cannot be "cured".... it just so happens to be more common in bully breeds and the APBT in general. I personally think u are splitting hairs over this, Ames. She's not saying her dog is apbt, she's just saying that she understands how genetics work in general.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> DA is genetic in all dogs, regardless of breed. Its not something that is "caused" by something and it cannot be "cured".... it just so happens to be more common in bully breeds and the APBT in general. I personally think u are splitting hairs over this, Ames. She's not saying her dog is apbt, she's just saying that she understands how genetics work in general.


Not splitting hairs trying to get people to understand the words used aren't ways representative of all situations. Not all DA is genetic. My boy has fear aggression and is reactive towards other dogs. Who knows what his genetics were what matters is what he displays. I think you're missing my point. Saying you know XYZ because of what a dog looks like is why BSL is so prevalent. That's where I am coming from. It's not breed specific traits its dog behavior for tons of breeds and even mutts. Maybe his genetics or maybe environment. Not knowing genetics means its only a guess as to what behavior might be, it's never absolute.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

ames said:


> I don't judge off looks I judge off behavior. Genetics can't play into t since I have no clue how my boy was bred. His parents could have been bred for temperament, looks money many many reasons so for me to say genetically he is dog aggressive because he might happen to have APBT somewhere in his history is not realistic. There are many many mutts who look like pit bulls who have no problem with other dogs an many that don't look like an APBT that are dog aggressive. My point is being dog aggressive isn't genetically known when its a mutt. It's a crap shoot and you play with what your dealt. Breed genetics don't have a play when you don't know what thy might or might not be. For me, It's a dog an should be viewed as such. Looking like it might have some of breed XYZ doesn't matter. Especially when in closed gene pools generic traits are only 25% successfully passed down. If its not a closed gene pool the percentage is dropped even more. That's all I mean blaming genetics when you don't know what your dogs breed actually is therefore do not know his genetics. It's only assumptions. All I mean is the APBT is not the only breed that can have dog aggression. Lots of breeds an lots of dogs can have it, it's not only a bulldog trait.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


LOL! APBT are not the only breeds of dog with DA. He could have gotten that from ANY bully breed, since he is an obvious bully breed mix.

Yes you can prove a dogs DA is genetic by the fact the dog turned on with NO other reason for DA, like how some dogs can become selective or aggressive after being attacked by other dogs etc. Its genetic its not that complicated.. well, maybe for someone who has no idea what they are talking about it is..



ames said:


> Not splitting hairs trying to get people to understand the words used aren't ways representative of all situations. Not all DA is genetic. My boy has fear aggression and is reactive towards other dogs. Who knows what his genetics were what matters is what he displays. I think you're missing my point. Saying you know XYZ because of what a dog looks like is why BSL is so prevalent. That's where I am coming from. It's not breed specific traits its dog behavior for tons of breeds and even mutts. Maybe his genetics or maybe environment. Not knowing genetics means its only a guess as to what behavior might be, it's never absolute.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


BSL is prevalent because people call their mutts and mixed breeds Pit Bulls when they arent. Nothing to do with accepting genetic predispositions of a type of dog.

LOL its not environment its genetics. Maybe you should read up more on the breed and type of dogs since you have no idea how basic concepts work, like genetics.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

pookie! said:


> LOL! APBT are not the only breeds of dog with DA. He could have gotten that from ANY bully breed, since he is an obvious bully breed mix.
> 
> Yes you can prove a dogs DA is genetic by the fact the dog turned on with NO other reason for DA, like how some dogs can become selective or aggressive after being attacked by other dogs etc. Its genetic its not that complicated.. well, maybe for someone who has no idea what they are talking about it is..
> 
> ...


Do you not know who Ames is? She's a mod and a HUGE supporter of the fight against BSL. She knows her stuff and she gets out there and does something when it comes to BSL.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> Not splitting hairs trying to get people to understand the words used aren't ways representative of all situations. Not all DA is genetic. My boy has fear aggression and is reactive towards other dogs. Who knows what his genetics were what matters is what he displays. I think you're missing my point. Saying you know XYZ because of what a dog looks like is why BSL is so prevalent. That's where I am coming from. It's not breed specific traits its dog behavior for tons of breeds and even mutts. Maybe his genetics or maybe environment. Not knowing genetics means its only a guess as to what behavior might be, it's never absolute.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Then thats fear aggression and dog reactive.... not dog aggression....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ummm I know of a few da dogs that are that way not bcuz of genetics...... (they arent bull breeds) my buddy has a lab that tried to go after flex.. he got kicked in his face midway to flex to save his life(the lab not flex. Flex would shred that lab)....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ummm I know of a few da dogs that are that way not bcuz of genetics...... (they arent bull breeds) my buddy has a lab that tried to go after flex.. he got kicked in his face midway to flex to save his life(the lab not flex. Flex would shred that lab)....


if genetics didnt make the lab DA then what, may i ask u... did?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> if genetics didnt make the lab DA then what, may i ask u... did?


The fact that the dog was fur babied its whole life. His "da" is more of a dominance issue. I know the ppl that bred hunter and their whole yard is 3 generations of in house hunting dog breeding. Not 1 other dog do they have or have they peoduced ever shown agression towards humans or other animals. Hunter has shown agression to both. So with me knowing his parents and grandparents and offsprings off both(on top of knowing the wanted traits bred into a lab.) I would assume that in this lone case it was lack of structure.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> The fact that the dog was fur babied its whole life. *His "da" is more of a dominance issue*. I know the ppl that bred hunter and their whole yard is 3 generations of in house hunting dog breeding. Not 1 other dog do they have or have they peoduced ever shown agression towards humans or other animals. Hunter has shown agression to both. So with me knowing his parents and grandparents and offsprings off both(on top of knowing the wanted traits bred into a lab.) I would assume that in this lone case it was lack of structure.


u said it urself... this case was a dominance thing. not DA.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well to 99% of the world they see a lab that sees any other dog and tries to attack it what would they call it? Most likely dog aggression..... just bcuz I have a back knowledge that they wouldnt have woulnt change the perception if u saw it first hand. Kinda loaded the question there.....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well to 99% of the world they see a lab that sees any other dog and tries to attack it what would they call it? Most likely dog aggression..... just bcuz I have a back knowledge that they wouldnt have woulnt change the perception if u saw it first hand. Kinda loaded the question there.....


im just tryin to get y'all to understand that DA has no "cause", no "cure" and regardless of the breed is hardwired into the genetics of a dog... not just APBT or bully breeds... all dogs, Canis Lupis Familiaris. some are worse than others (just like some people just dont play well with others)...

oh and if 99% of the people i meet call Odin a pit bull.... should i just go ahead and call him one too then?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

This will go nowhere like it always does. I dont need the same things repeated time and time again. Unlike some I didnt read it and start repeating it.....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> This will go nowhere like it always does. I dont need the same things repeated time and time again. Unlike some I didnt read it and start repeating it.....


ur right cuz from what i can tell u guys keep arguing that DA is a learned behavior and not genetic. is that what ur saying or not?

oh and keep ur lil snide comments to urself.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pookie! said:


> LOL! APBT are not the only breeds of dog with DA. He could have gotten that from ANY bully breed, since he is an obvious bully breed mix.
> 
> Yes you can prove a dogs DA is genetic by the fact the dog turned on with NO other reason for DA, like how some dogs can become selective or aggressive after being attacked by other dogs etc. Its genetic its not that complicated.. well, maybe for someone who has no idea what they are talking about it is..
> 
> ...


Again please read what I am saying. I will try to be clearer. Not all bully breeds are dog aggressive. Not all of any breed is anything. Its not the BREED genetics that are coming into play. Its dog behavior, for many many breeds not just bully breeds. Making some of the comments you have made, starting off with your dog killing another one, is a part of why BSL can pop up. People see loaded statements like that and think your dog is a killer and take a screen shot and spread it all over based on how your dog looks, not the fact that your dog doesnt pop off, its how it appears. It does NOTHING to help the image. I am very glad you take great care to manage your dog. As many people do, but trying to pin the reason his behavior is because he is a bully breed when you do not know what he is the issue. That's how it came across to me, was just asking for clarification. And actually I have a great grasp of how genetics in dogs work, especially in regards to mutts because that's what I feed. It's a crap shoot. No guarantee of anything when you ahve no clue what the lineage is, its all guesses.



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Then that's fear aggression and dog reactive.... not dog aggression....


 exactly my point, who is to say his fear aggression isn't genetic? But yet fear isn't a trait of the APBT or pretty much ANY bully breed, so who am I to say his fear is because of his genetics. MANY MANY MANY factors play a role in aggression, not just genetics as JTP said. Why people are quick to say oh its because of Genetics a dog is dog aggressive, when it could be, or it might not be. Not knowing what the gene are and assuming they can be blamed is not something I take lightly.



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> im just tryin to get y'all to understand that DA has no "cause", no "cure" and regardless of the breed is hardwired into the genetics of a dog... not just APBT or bully breeds... all dogs, Canis Lupis Familiaris. some are worse than others (just like some people just dont play well with others)...
> 
> oh and if 99% of the people i meet call Odin a pit bull.... should i just go ahead and call him one too then?


Who is saying there is a cure, or that it may or may not have a cause? There is no answer to every case, they are all different. EVERY dog is different that's all I am saying. Mel is wired wrong. Yes that is in his genes, but its NOT because he is a bully breed. What you are not understanding is that it doesn't matter what BREED or BREEDS have what. THAT not the genetic link is.

Call your dog what you want, lol, people will still call him what THEY want to call him no matter what you choose to call or label him as. It doesn't matter. Best you can do is try to educate and hope people will listen.,


----------



## Turophile (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just reading through my first thread here so I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post here yet? but here it goes. I have owned bully mutts my entire life and though I do not claim to be a guru, I do know what I know and I have experienced quite a bit with bully breeds firsthand outside of my own. I worked in a shelter for 5 years as well as a veterinarian clinic for 8. I also currently work for a park district that has 2 fairly large dog parks on the premises in which I personally know more than a few REAL APBT's and mutts frequent. One of the owners keeps his dog on a leash the entire time while the others are very involved and engaging with their dog the entire time. I have personally seen more than a few "scuffles" with dogs and I think 1 out of maybe 10 scuffles has to do with a bully type. It is usually the chow mixes or poorly bred backyard mutts that end up causing trouble. I hope I do not offend anybody but a lot of what is being said here is complete and utter ignorance. "my dogs gonna kill your dog and my dog is well conditioned yadda yadda". You see this type of talk is exactly what BSL advocates like to see. Someone bragging about his or her "dog killer" or super DA dog on a "gopitbull forum". They eat this up! It is not a good look given our breed's current social perception. After reading through this thread I think that Ames and Luna-blue (although he/she did seem a tad aggressive) are the most well-informed and accurate in their comprehension of risks versus acceptable social situations. My observation is that there are a lot of people on here who's stances are quite radical and on the extreme side.

As far as genetic predisposition goes, DA is most definitely stemmed IN PART from genetics, but that is not the end all. is also supplemented by the way the dog is being nurtured in his/her environment. It is no longer Nature versus Nurture like we once believed, that stance and practice is long outdated. It is BOTH Nature AND Nurture that are contributing. And sometimes one more than the other. Everyone is always looking for the simple answer though, which leads to a cycle of misinformation. Like this quote below. Very poor knowledge. It's sad if people come onto this forum to look for answers and are met with this type of information.

Quoted from Pookie-
"Yes you can prove a dogs DA is genetic by the fact the dog turned on with NO other reason for DA, like how some dogs can become selective or aggressive after being attacked by other dogs etc. Its genetic its not that complicated.. well, maybe for someone who has no idea what they are talking about it is.."

The response below from "ames" is the closest to the correct appropriate reality imo.



ames said:


> What is OK for some might not be OK for others, I always like to ask because it is open to interpretation. I make a play date and its known My friend makes one and her dog is fine with dogs, but respects me and my dog. Every situation is different. Kinda like responsible and not responsible etc. Everyone has their own interpretation, I rather talk about what is gonna go down than assume anything.


I haven't lurked around too much but I'm happy to have found this forum and happy to start reading up! up:

-Brent


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Do you not know who Ames is? She's a mod and a HUGE supporter of the fight against BSL. She knows her stuff and she gets out there and does something when it comes to BSL.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really dont care who she is, she obviously doesnt have a basic understanding of these dogs.



ames said:


> Again please read what I am saying. I will try to be clearer. Not all bully breeds are dog aggressive. Not all of any breed is anything. Its not the BREED genetics that are coming into play. Its dog behavior, for many many breeds not just bully breeds. Making some of the comments you have made, starting off with your dog killing another one, is a part of why BSL can pop up. People see loaded statements like that and think your dog is a killer and take a screen shot and spread it all over based on how your dog looks, not the fact that your dog doesnt pop off, its how it appears. It does NOTHING to help the image. I am very glad you take great care to manage your dog. As many people do, but trying to pin the reason his behavior is because he is a bully breed when you do not know what he is the issue. That's how it came across to me, was just asking for clarification. And actually I have a great grasp of how genetics in dogs work, especially in regards to mutts because that's what I feed. It's a crap shoot. No guarantee of anything when you ahve no clue what the lineage is, its all guesses.
> 
> *Did I say they were? No. BUT bully breeds have a higher genetic predisposition for dog and animal aggression due to their what, genetics.
> Talking about my dog being DA does not cause BSL. People ignoring their dogs DA or HA or whatever and setting their dog up to fail causes BSL. Thinking DA is a learned and can be trained out is setting people up to fail their dogs and cause more BSL because they THINK they can fix it and take their dogs places they should and do things with them they shouldnt without the understanding of what DA is.
> ...


Not if I hear it they dont. I never allow anyone to call my mutt a Pit Bull or APBT. Then I point to the actual APBT and show them what one actually looks like and explain why mutts arent Pit Bulls. 
The majority do listen, because the majority have never even "though of it" and just went by what they were told by shelters, rescues and the tv.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> Who is saying there is a cure, or that it may or may not have a cause? There is no answer to every case, they are all different. EVERY dog is different that's all I am saying. Mel is wired wrong. Yes that is in his genes, but its NOT because he is a bully breed. What you are not understanding is that it doesn't matter what BREED or BREEDS have what. THAT not the genetic link is.
> 
> Call your dog what you want, lol, people will still call him what THEY want to call him no matter what you choose to call or label him as. It doesn't matter. Best you can do is try to educate and hope people will listen.,


funny... i've been very clear to include "regardless of breed" in my responses...

but according to BAD RAPs write up on dog tolerance levels... we are both right.... Dog/Dog Tolerance | BAD RAP


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Doesnt bother me.. my mutts DA is gentic, my APBTs DA is genetic and our soon to be APBT pups will probably both be DA due to genetics.. unless of course I CGC certify them


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pookie! said:


> I really dont care who she is, she obviously doesnt have a basic understanding of these dogs.
> 
> Not if I hear it they dont. I never allow anyone to call my mutt a Pit Bull or APBT. Then I point to the actual APBT and show them what one actually looks like and explain why mutts arent Pit Bulls.
> The majority do listen, because the majority have never even "though of it" and just went by what they were told by shelters, rescues and the tv.


WOW you obviously do not have a basic understanding of English if you do not think I have an "understanding" of these dogs. By you labeling your dog a bully breed when you have no clue how it was bred (not all bully breeds have Dog Aggression, not all of ANY breed is absolute EVERY dog is different) Bully breed is just a commonly accepted term for society as pit bull is. You do realize ALL bully breeds are also incorrectly considered pit bulls right? They are NOT, but the number one website that is quoted on news and in precedent setting legislation (therefore considered a "reliable" source) calls any molesser a pit bull aka bully breed. Again you are missing the point. Not even worth trying to explain it to you if you're going to try and insult people without knowing anything about them.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> ur right cuz from what i can tell u guys keep arguing that DA is a learned behavior and not genetic. is that what ur saying or not?
> 
> oh and keep ur lil snide comments to urself.


What snide comment?

Labs are not genetically prone to da sorry. They werent bred to carry that trait. So yes I am saying in dogs not bred to carry that specific trait other circumstances can and indeed do play a role. You're the only one arguing. My stance on da in bull hreeds is well documented. Any good lab breeder will tell you da is not a common trait in their dogs.....


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

ames said:


> WOW you obviously do not have a basic understanding of English if you do not think I have an "understanding" of these dogs. By you labeling your dog a bully breed when you have no clue how it was bred (not all bully breeds have Dog Aggression, not all of ANY breed is absolute EVERY dog is different) Bully breed is just a commonly accepted term for society as pit bull is. You do realize ALL bully breeds are also incorrectly considered pit bulls right? They are NOT, but the number one website that is quoted on news and in precedent setting legislation (therefore considered a "reliable" source) calls any molesser a pit bull aka bully breed. Again you are missing the point. Not even worth trying to explain it to you if you're going to try and insult people without knowing anything about them.


I know its a bully breed mix, I saw the dogs parents. Bully breed mixes, possibly AmStaff but no way to without a pedigree so they are bully breed mixes. Not Pit Bulls. 
Not all bully breeds have dog aggression, yeah Ill give you that but the bully breeds have a very high propensity towards dog aggression and its not the rule to say they arent DA, they are commonly DA. 
Yep I know this, you act like I am new to this or something lol. You are setting people up with the wrong ideas on DA, the way you are going about it is going to give people the impression that because their dog isnt a pedigree dog with a proven breed that they cant be DA and man thats really great huh :thumbsup: thats gonna set so many people up to fail with their mutts its unreal!
Just because there is incorrect information out there regarding the term "Pit Bull" doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think this thread has gotten way out of hand. We try to educate new owners here every day about DA in bull breeds and to keep them safe but not putting them in situation that can set them up for failure. Why is this so different? Pookie is not saying that her dog is an APBT and I don't think it's wrong at all for her to say DA is a genitic trait, as we are already well aware that DA is a trait in these breeds and mixes. I mean we do say that daily to people who are asking why there dogs grew up and no longer get a long right?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I do not say that KG, I do not judge any dog appearance and do not feel I can predict its behavior by appearance alone. I have seen WAY too many dogs NOT look like a bully breed have issues and WAYYY too many dogs who DO look like bully breeds have no issue. I say it on all the threads this "Don't trust a pit bull not to fight" was something I USED to say before I got educated and realized how assbackwards that was and only plays into those and give BSL SUPPORTERS leverage on the perception of the breeds. I don't trust a dog not to fight, it has nothing to do if its an APBT or a bully breed its ALL dogs, because ANY dog CAN and WILL fight. Responsible ownership is responsible ownership. Too many people are told they do not own a pit bull in one breath, but yet its could be genetically wired for dog aggression because its MIGHT be somewhat of a pit bull in the next. Bully breeds and pit bulls in society's and the medias eyes are the same freaking thing. Saying you have a mutt who is genetically engineered for ANYTHING is an oxymoron. AST were not bred for DA. American Bullies were not bred for DA. But they might still have it. Its not unique identifier for anything. Stop with the double talk rhetoric, its not a good look for anyone.


----------



## Turophile (Aug 26, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Um, no, sorry. I would rather my dog not make headlines by killing yours, but thanks anyway.


This is the problem


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Turophile said:


> This is the problem


what? being realistic about what would happen? you wanna be coddled then maybe you should go to someone elses post lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

pookie! said:


> I know its a bully breed mix, I saw the dogs parents. .


I just found this laughable.How often are we telling people you can't tell what kind of dog you have by looks alone.....you need a pedigree.I wouldn't even call it a bully breed mix


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

Well DA is genetic so if you mate any dog that is DA (in any breed) is most likely to the litter be DA too. But that's why you have to select the dog before anything. If the breed doesn't accept DA... so you shouldn't mate a dog that's DA... simple like that. 
That's why you should expect an APBT to be DA and not a Labrador. 

Any dog can fight. Any dog can be DA. But some breeds are more than others. You might find an APBT that's human agressive but that doesn't mean that is something NORMAL. It's not but it can happen. But AGAIN you're not going to mate this dog!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

dixieland said:


> I just found this laughable.How often are we telling people you can't tell what kind of dog you have by looks alone.....you need a pedigree.I wouldn't even call it a bully breed mix


What a bully breed mix is now a breed?? You are ridiculous lol so an obvious bully bred mix is not a bully breed mix unless you see a pedigree stating its a bully breed mix?

Its obvious he is a bully breed mix, would you prefer if I stick with my normal label for him and call him a mutt? Ir is that too much information on him and should he just be referred to as "dog" LOL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont have a dog in this fight but you need to watch how you speak to other and staff memeber on the open forum. Thank you!


----------

